

Ask HN: Would you invest in a company based purely on pedigree? - specular

I often hear stories about companies that received funding based purely on the credentials of the founding team, and that they had no idea or concept at the time.<p>Anecdotal evidence suggests that this is becoming increasingly rare, so I&#x27;m curious how many readers would&#x2F;would-not invest purely on pedigree.<p>All thoughts welcome! Thanks.
======
MalcolmDiggs
Definitely. Not necessarily a huge/blank check. But there are some people
whose opinion I think so highly of, that I'd wanna piece of pretty much
anything they were doing; even if my gut reaction to the idea was that it was
a loser.

To me, that be no different than giving a brilliant musician an advance on an
album even though you have no idea what songs they're going to make.

------
hashtag
Never

